
Censoring of wedding Larry Page and Lucy  - 7media
http://irintech.com/x1/blogarchive.php?id=1839
======
andrewfong
It could be the result of Google intervention, but it isn't necessarily
censorship. CNN Money may have removed the information due to a polite request
from Larry, because posting such information violated some privacy policy, or
because it later found out the information was inaccurate. In order for it to
be censorship, there has to be so evidence of coercion.

And since Google doesn't really have a lot of power over CNN Money, I don't
really see how there would be any coercion.

